# Black Halloween Xmas Tree With Skellies and Ghost vid



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

It's worth taking a look at her Black Halloween Xmas Tree With Skellies and Ghost and skellie earring.

This was somehow a related video on the side of my yardhaunt2000 youtube channel. Maybe because her ID is "grav3yardgirl" (it's cool I admit)

I'm sure not promoting this girl's videos. But I didn't feel like taking screen grabs, changing pngs to jpgs, then putting them in a shutterfly gallery just to show a cool HWXmas tree idea :

Warning: Turn off the sound ie. her annoying voice.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

If you search "black christmas tree" they actually do sell them. Which I figured they did. I didn't think she'd actually spray paint one ^o^


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

OK - turned the sound off and just finished watching the whole 24 minutes! Thanks for sharing!

Interesting her tree still has needles / leaves. Mine was always more of a dead / sticks / branches thing with the usual skulls, skeletons, pumpkins, orange / purple lights, etc.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Tell you the truth I didn't bother to notice it was a painful 24 minutes long lol I'm guessing the one she has is artifical. It's something I never gave a thought to. It's a great idea.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a black one for Xmas. I think I need a bigger one this year.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I like the tree. The purple looks good on black.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

yeah she did a nice job from what's visible. She really loaded it up with skellies. So the contrast really works. It's probably a good idea keeping orange or any kind of lights off of it and just sticking to the big skeletons. You're right the purple is a nice accent. The earring's a nice touch :


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I once saw a tutorial from Martha Stewart where she painted an artifiacal Christmas tree by float inning oil based paint on water in a trash can. Then dipping the tree trough the paint...


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

This is funny. For kicks I googled "Martha Stewart paint dip black christmas tree" your post in this thread is 5 down


----------

